# Kalte Füße, was tun? Schuhheizung?



## skoske (17. November 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich weiß, das Thema wurde letztes Jahr schonmal ausgiebig diskutiert. Aber vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ja inzwischen Langzeiterfahrungen gemacht. Mein Problem: Ich bekomme bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad beim Radeln eiskalte Füße, weshalb ich z.Z. auch mit einer ziemlich fiesen Erkältung im Bett liege   . Mehrere Paar Socken und verschiedene Schuhe habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber wirklich geholfen hat bisher nichts. Jetzt gibt es wieder diese Schuhheizungen für Skistiefel (u.a. recht preiswert bei einem großen Kaffeeröster). Meine Fragen dazu:

Wer hat diese Teile für längere Zeit mal ausprobiert und was bringen sie? Stören die Batteriepacks an den Schuhen? Wie warm wird es im Schuh und wie lange halten die Batterien?

Vielleicht hat aber auch jemand noch ein anderes Rezept für mich, wie ich meine Füße warm halten kann. Nutzt Ihr besondere Winterschuhe (evtl. gefüttert)?

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Joh (17. November 2004)

Hast Du schon mal so Neopren- oder GoreTex-Überschuhe probiert?
Ich hab damit und mit meinen Sommerschuhen auch bei Touren unter 0 Grad keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. November 2004)

Wichtigst: Die Schuhe müssen groß sein - mindestens eine Nummer!! 
Dann haben nämlich die Zehen genug Platz.

Mein persönlicher Warmtrick (funktioniert aber auch nur in großen Schuhen - hab's erst gestern wieder schmerzvoll gemerkt, als ich meine normalen anhatte):
Es reichen relativ dünne Socken. Darüber dann noch ne Lage Windstopper-Socken. Und in die Schuhe noch ne Fell/Alufolien-Einlegesohle... Dann bleiben die Füße locker 2h warm, auch bei -10°C...


----------



## Osti (17. November 2004)

wie schon gesagt, der Schuh sollte nicht zu eng sein sondern schön luftig, damit die Füsse gut durchblutet werden und Luft zumal berkanntermaßen ja ein schlechter Kälteleiter ist. Ich habe außerdem noch von Adidas so Überschuhe und Isosohlen eingelegt. Damit kann man die Zeit doch erheblich rauszögern, bis es ungemütlich wird. Ganz habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, da die Klickpedale ja ne gute Kältebrücke darstellen. Aber es geht. Trage dann übrigens dickere Socken. Mit solchen CC-Schläppchen sind kalte Füsse natürlich vorprogrammiert. 

Osti


----------



## DXxx (17. November 2004)

HI,

bei meinen Shimano SH-058 habe ich ständig kalte und nasse Füsse gehabt.   

Ich habe mir die Sidi Inverno gekauft, da war eine Bahma-Einlegesohle dabei, die habe ich reingepackt und die normale Einlegesohle drüber. Dazu habe ich "normale" Radsocken. Prima, ich fahre jeden Abend, auch bei dem Regen im Moment  ... keine Probleme alles trocken und warm.     H & S hat die Schuhe im Moment im Angebot.

Achja, ich brauch die Schule 2 Nummern größer

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## christian vogt (17. November 2004)

Hallo 

Zu den Tipps mit dem Schuhen schließe ich mich an.

Wenn es aber gegen 0 Grad geht brauche ich auch ne Schuhheizung.

Früher hattet ich eine "Anlage" von Mematec. Kostet mittlerweile 150 . 
Die Akkus haben 3 Jahre gehalten. War damit zufrieden.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir wegen der Akkus die Tschibo Schuhheizung besorgt. 
Auf Stufe 2 hielt der Akku über 3 Stunden. Die Akkus stören nicht.

Wenn du empfindlich Füße hat kommst du um eine Schuhheizung nicht herum.

gruß Chrissi Vogt


----------



## :Brian (17. November 2004)

DXxx schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> bei meinen Shimano SH-058 habe ich ständig kalte und nasse Füsse gehabt.
> 
> ...



Die Sidi's, die Dirk fährt, hatte ich mir auch bestellt. Sind wieder auf dem Weg zurück zu H&S, da für mich absolut untauglich. Ist für mich ein Schuh für die Übergangszeit, mehr nicht. Und - aber dafür kann der Schuh nichts - für meine Füße nicht geeignet. 
Gestern habe ich im Bikeladen Gaerne und Northwave anprobiert und mich dann für den Northwave Celcius entschieden. Der kommt dem was ich als Winterschuh sehe recht nahe. Ist zum Sidi ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Celcius hat eine komplette GoreTex Membran mit einer griffigen Sohle und den gibts im Moment halbwegs bezahlbar, d.h. ich habe 140 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Bergsieger (17. November 2004)

Neben den o.g. genannten Tipps noch beachten:

Schuhe, Überschuhe und Socken unbedingt vor dem Tragen aufheizen. 
Dann brauchen die Füsse das nicht erledigen. 

Besonders geeignet sind Backofen, Mikrowelle, Friteuse ohne Öl.   
Oder einfach auf einen Heizkörper stellen.


----------



## Christian_74 (17. November 2004)

und wenn es während der Tour wieder heftig wird, raus aus dem Rad und paar Meter laufen. Dann fliesst wieder das Blut ordentlich und man fühlt wie die Füsse schnell wieder erleben.


----------



## DXxx (17. November 2004)

:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sidi's, die Dirk fährt, hatte ich mir auch bestellt. Sind wieder auf dem Weg zurück zu H&S, da für mich absolut untauglich. Ist für mich ein Schuh für die Übergangszeit, mehr nicht. Und - aber dafür kann der Schuh nichts - für meine Füße nicht geeignet.
> Gestern habe ich im Bikeladen Gaerne und Northwave anprobiert und mich dann für den Northwave Celcius entschieden. Der kommt dem was ich als Winterschuh sehe recht nahe. Ist zum Sidi ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Celcius hat eine komplette GoreTex Membran mit einer griffigen Sohle und den gibts im Moment halbwegs bezahlbar, d.h. ich habe 140 Euro bezahlt.



Hi Brian   

Wir sprechen vom gleichen Schuh    
Sidi Inverno Outlast  <- Ist ein Winterschuh, hat ne Membran und hält echt super warm. So um 20-21 Uhr, wenn ich zur Zeit unterwegs bin, ist es bei uns so 1 - 2 Grad °C "warm" und ich finde die Schuhe echt optimal. Ich bin wirklich verwirrt .. hattest Du den hier ? Mach mir jetzt keine Angst, dass der nichts für den richtigen Winter ist   

Mit der OUTLAST-Membran-Technologie sorgt Sidi für ein angenehmes Klima im Winterschuh.
Das OUTLAST-Material ist im kompletten Schuh eingearbeitet und ermöglicht einen zuverlässigen Schweißabtansport, eine hohe Atmungsaktivität und eine kontrollierte Wärmeabgabe an den Fuß. So verhindert OUTLAST eine Überhitzung des Fußes genauso zuverlässig wie das Auskühlen.  
 Die Funktionsweise ist dabei verblüffend einfach: Bei starker Wärmeentwicklung im Schuh nimmt OUTLAST die Wärme auf und speichert sie - so kann Wärme im Bedarfsfall (Auskühlen) kontrolliert abgegeben werden. Durch die gute Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme wird unangenehme und kühle Feuchte/Staunässe effektiv verhindert und so zusätzlich für ein angenehmes Fußklima gesorgt. OUTLAST trägt dabei nicht auf und garantiert eine Funktionalität auch bei langjähriger Nutzung.


----------



## skoske (17. November 2004)

Hi zusammen,

danke für die vielen Tipps!

Die diversen Überschuhe haben bei mir in Sachen Temperatur wenig gebracht, ich nehme sie nur, um den Schuh und die Füße trocken zu halten. Verschiedene Sockenvariationen (mehrere Socken im Zwiebelhautprinzip, Folien zwischen den Socken usw.) helfen auch nur kurze Zeit. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ziemlich empfindlich, was die kalten Füße angeht.

Z.z. fahre ich den SH-058 Schuh von Shimano. Es ist einer der wenigen, die bei meinen seeeeeeeeehr breiten Füßen passen. Die Sidi Modelle kamen mir immer ziemlich schmal geschnitten vor, aber ich werde den Inverno Outlast mal anprobieren.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl mal die Schuhheizung von Tchibo ausprobieren.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. November 2004)

Hab auch diese ewig breiten Füße...
Gerade bei uns ist es wichtig die Zehen auf gar keinen Fall einzuengen. Wenn Die Schuhheizung dick aufträgt, kannst Du sogar nen negativen Effekt erziehlen! Die besten Warmhaltesohlen bringen nämlich im engen Schuh auch nix. Faktisch muss sich dein Winterschuh so anfühlen, als ob er dir mindestens ne Nummer zu groß ist. Dann ist nämlich auch noch Platz für Sohlenspass ála Elektro-Ofen...


----------



## Berggäß (17. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mich dem o.g. nur anschließen. Die Schuhe sollten breit genug sein.
Ich kann die wasser- und winddichten Socken von SealSkinz nur empfehlen.  
Hab schon einen Marathon mit denen hinter mir und habe immer warme Füße.
Funzt aber nur wenn die Schuhe nicht zu eng sind.  

gruß aus dem Gäßbockland

Berggäß


----------



## :Brian (17. November 2004)

DXxx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen vom gleichen Schuh
> Sidi Inverno Outlast  <- Ist ein Winterschuh, hat ne Membran und hält echt super warm. So um 20-21 Uhr, wenn ich zur Zeit unterwegs bin, ist es bei uns so 1 - 2 Grad °C "warm" und ich finde die Schuhe echt optimal. Ich bin wirklich verwirrt .. hattest Du den hier ? Mach mir jetzt keine Angst, dass der nichts für den richtigen Winter ist



Hi Dirk, zurück   
du hast 'ne PM...


----------



## Google (18. November 2004)

Guckst Du auch mal hier Gerade aktuelles Thema im Fitnessforum


----------



## Heizerer (18. November 2004)

zuviele Socken sind schlecht, es muss luftig im Schuh bleiben - Unterwegslösung: plastiktüte über Socken, dann  Schuh anziehen (als Art Windstopper)

wenn du kein Geld hast - Überschuhe aus großen alten Socken   
besser sind richtige Überschuhe damit kannst du mit Sommerschuhen 3 h bei 0-5 Grad fahren


----------



## Kaivi (18. November 2004)

Hi,
hat die Tchibo-Heizung eine Automatische Abschaltung wenn der Akku leer ist? Meine Mematec hatte das damals nicht. Folge: Du merkst irgendwann, dass Du kalte Füsse bekommst, was ja meistens eine Weile dauert. Also sind die Akkus tiefentladen, das machen die vielleicht zwei, drei mal mit, dann war das der Exitus für die Akkus. Wenn Du nur kurz (2-3h) unterwegs bist, halten die Akkus durch, und mit einem intelligenten Ladegerät ist das dann i.O.
Ich habe meine verscherbelt und fahre mit Neopren und Socken plus warme Einlegesohle mit Alufolie. Schützt zumindest vor Erfrierungen.   
Und wenn es ganz kalt wird: Pedale runter und normale Pedale mit wärmeren Schuhen ohne Click fahren. Durch die fehlende Kältebrücke der Cleats (Metall leitet klasse die Kälte in den Schuh) geht dann schon einiges mehr. Es gab mal spezielle Riemen, die diagonal über das Pedal führen, die habe ich mir besorgt. Ersetzen keine Clickies, aber die "Auslösebewegung" ist ähnlich, und sie halten einigermaßen. Wie die Dinger genau heissen, muß ich erst im Keller nachschauen, wenn es jemand interessiert.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. November 2004)

Die Tchibo-Teile muß ich mir erst mal anschauen. In der Beschreibung steht noch nicht mal dabei, ob die mit Akku sind oder nicht. Ich nehms an. Aber der Tiefentladung kannst Du entgehen wenn Du  nach jedem Ritt die Akkus wieder auflädst. Die Halten nämlich lt. Beschreibung 7 Stunden und so lange fährt wohl kaum einer.

Die Auffassung mit der Kältebrücke durch die Cleats kann ich nur bestätigen. Letztes Jahr bin ich im Winter bis circa -2 C° noch mit Bärentatzen, normalen Laufschuhen und Neoprenüberzieher unterwegs gewesen, kaum Probs. Dieses Jahr hab ich Cleats......und mit der gleichen Ausstattung viiieel zu kalt. Trotz der Aufrüstung von Alueinlegesohlen und Extralagen Alu um die Schuhspitze, habe ich schon bei circa 3 C° nach 2 Stunden kalte Füsse. Ich hol mir die Tchibos....und werd berichten.


----------



## md-hammer (19. November 2004)

Fahre seit kurzer Zeit den Northwave Celsius GTX und bin total begeistert.
Der Schuh hat in der kurzen Zeit von strömenden Regen bis hin zu Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt alles mitgemacht. Die Füße blieben immer warm und trocken.


----------



## der unfassbare (19. November 2004)

wie ein vorredner bereits anmerkte: SealSkinz! (wasserdichte socken) in der winterausführung (mit merinowoll-futter) zu geschlossenen schuhen shimano sh-w 100 (oder so ähnlich) und seither bin ich's zufrieden. hab' nämlich auch gaanz empfindliche flossen, macht mir wenig aus wenn's obenrum ungemütlich wird, solange die füsse warm und trocken bleiben.

dazu noch die thermoschuheinlagen vom kafferöster und ich fing bei 0 grad an den füssen an zu schwitzen... (das heb' ich mir als steigerung für den ECHTEN winter auf)

ciao!
der u!


----------



## foxdelta (22. November 2004)

Moin moin,

ich fahre seit letztem Winter ne Schuheizung von Therm-ic.
Bei der kann man normale Mignon Akkus fahren, hat den Vorteil dass die sogar beim skifahren acht Stunden lang warme Füsse machen (gescheiten akku brauchst du natürlich)!!


----------



## Dædalus (22. November 2004)

Selbes Problem andere Frage: Gibts nicht auch solche SOhlen, die mit chemischen Reaktionen Wärme erzeugen? Die Knickplättchen, irgendwas in der Richtung wars glaub ich..  Die DInger, die man in kochendem Wasser wieder auflädt, sowas in der Richtung..

Akkus vertrau ich grade bei strenger Kälte nicht so ganz, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ne elektrische Schuhheizung für eine ein wenig komplizierte Lösung halte..

D


----------



## fez (22. November 2004)

Neoprensocken z.B. von www.globetrotter.de


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. November 2004)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> Selbes Problem andere Frage: Gibts nicht auch solche SOhlen, die mit chemischen Reaktionen Wärme erzeugen? Die Knickplättchen, irgendwas in der Richtung wars glaub ich..  Die DInger, die man in kochendem Wasser wieder auflädt, sowas in der Richtung..
> 
> Akkus vertrau ich grade bei strenger Kälte nicht so ganz, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ne elektrische Schuhheizung für eine ein wenig komplizierte Lösung halte..
> 
> D



Schau mal beim Rose, die hatten welche in der letzten Winterbeilage inseriert, für ca. 15 das Paar.


----------



## kantiran (22. November 2004)

Hi,

grade bei Tchibo gefunden, elektrische Schuhheizung für unter 40 Euro.

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...Di26DP3eXqSHJD8fi638sk=?CategoryName=phase_-1


----------



## jopo (22. November 2004)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> grade bei Tchibo gefunden, elektrische Schuhheizung für unter 40 Euro.


habe ich soeben bestellt, kommt aber der Versand noch hinzu, 43,85 uro total und auf Rechnung. Super!
jopo


----------



## manne (22. November 2004)

Mein lokaler Coffee-Shop hat heut auch ne Ladung Knollenbrutzler bekommen, und (mindestens) eine wieder losgeworden.
+ eine HanniLectorStyle-Fressenbuchse, die ist zwar anders als auf dem Bild aber scheint echt ganz ok für 5 uronen.

MfG Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannenberger (24. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Neoprensocken



Hab auch schon Neoprensocken probiert (und Alufolie/ Rettungsdecke)
hat aber nix gebracht, weil meine Specialized-Schuhe (mit Clickies) 
zu eng an den Zehen sind.... zudem noch Lüftungsschlitze seitlich haben...
**schnatter**

Ich werd mir dieses Jahe ein paar schöne Stiefelchen zu Weihnachten kaufen.

Alex


----------



## mightyEx (24. November 2004)

War vorhin um den Gefrierpunkt unterwegs und hatte heute zum ersten Mal Überschuhe probiert. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Überschuhe, die ich hier habe (Crime) sind relativ dick. Denke mal, dass die selbst bei -5° C noch langen werden. Jedenfalls waren die Füße die ganze Zeit über schön kuschlig warm. Als MTB-Schuh hab ich hier welche von Lake.


----------



## Tropezien (25. November 2004)

Bin gestern zum ersten Mal mit den Schuhheizern von Tschibo unterwegs gewesen. Sidi-Schuhe (sowieso schon dünn), Neopren-Überschuh und innen drin die beheizten Sohlen. Also ich sag' euch, ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Nicht unbedingt kuschelig, aber ich war 2,5 h unterwegs bei knapp Null Grad und hatte kein einziges Mal das Gefühl, daß mir wohl die Zehen abbrechen werden, wenn ich aus den Schuhen heraussteige. Wenn ich die Dinger jetzt auch noch richtig voll lade,  brauche ich wohl nur noch eine beheizte Lenkstange, dann wären alle Schwach- bzw. Kaltstellen behoben.

Ciao


----------



## pastamann (25. November 2004)

mein tipp :

von BMW gibt es beheitzbare Griffe für Motorräder, die kann man sicher auch an einen MTB-Lenker bauen


----------



## Google (25. November 2004)

Tropezien schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern zum ersten Mal mit den Schuhheizern von Tschibo unterwegs gewesen. Sidi-Schuhe (sowieso schon dünn), Neopren-Überschuh und innen drin die beheizten Sohlen. Also ich sag' euch, ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl. Nicht unbedingt kuschelig, aber ich war 2,5 h unterwegs bei knapp Null Grad und hatte kein einziges Mal das Gefühl, daß mir wohl die Zehen abbrechen werden, wenn ich aus den Schuhen heraussteige. Wenn ich die Dinger jetzt auch noch richtig voll lade,  brauche ich wohl nur noch eine beheizte Lenkstange, dann wären alle Schwach- bzw. Kaltstellen behoben.
> 
> Ciao


Hei, ich hab mir die Tchiboheizer auch gekauft und will sie Samstag das erste mal probieren. Wo/Wie hast Du denn die Akkus verstaut und auf was fürne Heizstufe bist Du die gefahren ? Wollt mal die 1er erst ausprobieren...


----------



## Hugo (25. November 2004)

fuer die nicht elektroniker lohnen sich thermosohlen ausm schuhhandel...so dinger die einem die oma frueher im winter in die schuhe gesteckt hat...die kann man passen zurecht schneiden und passen so in jeden schuh...das sind die ca 3-4mm dicken dinger mit ne silbrig glaenzenden oberflaeche  

die meiste kaelte kommt vom cleat, den rest dann mit nem ueberschuh(am besten neopren) abdecken und selbst in den sommerlichsten schuhen kommt man locker bis -5grad fuer 2-3 std. zurecht

ach noch n tip...im winter die schuhe nicht zu fest schnuern, behindert die durchblutung=>kalte fuesse 

hat man ma die ueberschuhe vergessen, armlinge ueber den fuss ziehn...die passen meistens ganz gut und sind aus irgendsonem thermomaterial(meistens zumindest)...hat mir schon meien zehen bei ner kalten wintertour am main entlang gerettet(die touren kennste oder google  )


----------



## Google (25. November 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die meiste kaelte kommt vom cleat, den rest dann mit nem ueberschuh(am besten neopren) abdecken und selbst in den sommerlichsten schuhen kommt man locker bis -5grad fuer 2-3 std. zurecht


 Deine Tipps halten bei mir bei circa 2 C° 2,5 Stunden...Zu wenig


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2004)

Oh Mann, bin ich hier im Opa-Forum? Sohlenheizung, beheizbare Lenkergriffe ... könnte fast wetten, dass ihr auch alle auf'm Fully unterwegs seid. Jaja, der Rücken. Hätte da noch einen schönen Tipp für euch: Hasenfelle.   

Übrigens: die wasser- und winddichten Socken gibts beim Stadler auch gerade relativ günstig. Von dynamics glaube ich und unter 30 Euros. das ist auch das einzige, was ich brauche. Aber ich bin ja auch härter im Nehmen wie's aussieht, gelle?


----------



## Google (25. November 2004)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, bin ich hier im Opa-Forum? Sohlenheizung, beheizbare Lenkergriffe ... könnte fast wetten, dass ihr auch alle auf'm Fully unterwegs seid. Jaja, der Rücken. Hätte da noch einen schönen Tipp für euch: Hasenfelle.


Fürne halbe Stunde Klicker ausfahren bräucht ich auch keine Heizsohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tropezien (25. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hei, ich hab mir die Tchiboheizer auch gekauft und will sie Samstag das erste mal probieren. Wo/Wie hast Du denn die Akkus verstaut und auf was fürne Heizstufe bist Du die gefahren ? Wollt mal die 1er erst ausprobieren...


Ich habe die Akkus direkt in die lange Hose gesteckt. So auf der Hinterseite des unteren Teils des Unterschenkels. Sieht halt ein bißchen komisch aus mit so einem Knubbel dran, aber so sitzen die Akkus recht sicher und fest. Den Metallbügel zur originalen Befestigung habe ich nicht verwendet, ich wollte die Akkus nicht direkt an die Schuhe klemmen. Zudem sind ja auch noch die Überschuhe drüber.
Gefahren bin ich auf Stufe 1. Auf Stufe 2 habe ich später geschaltet, als die Akkus wohl etwas nachließen (ich habe sie erst heute richtig laden können, die Kapazität war wohl nur bei 10 %) und als durch das kupierte Geländer der Fahrtwind die Füße stärker auskühlen ließ.

Ein interessanter Aspekt ist, daß ich deutlich merkte, daß die Füße jetzt von oben her kalt wurden. Sonst ging immer durch die Kältebrücke "Cleats" die meiste Energie verloren.

Ciao


----------



## BillGehts (25. November 2004)

ich habe die Akkus an die Überschuhe gesteckt, funktioniert einwandfrei und die Füße sind warm. Ich war zwar erst etwas skeptisch, kann sie aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich bin auf Stufe 3 gefahren.


----------



## andy1 (26. November 2004)

Hab mir die Teile gestern geholt, im 3. Tchiboladen hatten die die endlich noch. Der war wohl auch recht neu und eigentlich gar kein richtiger Kaffeeladen mehr, da gabs fast nur noch Aktions-Waren.

Naja, egal... ich hatte die Frau da noch gefragt ob sie denn wisse dass das gut sei wenn das HGeizelement evtl nur ganz vorne ein kleines Stück einnehme...
Wusste sie natürlich nix viel von, hat aber gesagt ich solle die Teile ausprobieren und könnte sie dann zurückbringen wenn es nichts sei.

Ausprobieren werde ich sie noch... 

*Ist das denn kein Problem wenn das Heizelement nur im Vorderbereich ist ? Dachte dass sich die Wärem über die ganze Sohle ausbreiten müsse ?*


----------



## Hugo (26. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Teile gestern geholt, im 3. Tchiboladen hatten die die endlich noch. Der war wohl auch recht neu und eigentlich gar kein richtiger Kaffeeladen mehr, da gabs fast nur noch Aktions-Waren.
> 
> Naja, egal... ich hatte die Frau da noch gefragt ob sie denn wisse dass das gut sei wenn das HGeizelement evtl nur ganz vorne ein kleines Stück einnehme...
> Wusste sie natürlich nix viel von, hat aber gesagt ich solle die Teile ausprobieren und könnte sie dann zurückbringen wenn es nichts sei.
> ...



also rein von der anatomie her passts wenn nur vorne geheizt wird.
du bekommst die kalten fuesse ja nicht weils aussen kalt is, sondern weil di durchblutung irgendwann eingestellt wird, eben weil das blut zu kalt zurueck kommt....machste jetz vorne schoen warm, bleibts blut warm, durchblutung aktiv und damit auch der rest vom fuss...ausserdem denk ich dass die meisten von uns die schonma kalte fuesse hatten, eher das gefuehl hatten dass die zaehen abfallen, wie dass sie sorgen um ihre fersen hatten.

und die kaeltebruecke cleat is ja auch vorne


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2004)

Hier mein erster Erfahrungsbericht mit den Tchiboheizern


----------



## joerg03 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hatte/ Habe das gleiche Problem, ist wohl von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich ab wann einer kalte Fuesse bekommt. Fakt ist das die Metallcleats eine Kaeltebruecke bilden und alle Bikeschuhe (ob Winter oder nicht) hier unzureichend isoliert sind. Ich habe seit letzen Jahr die Tschibo Einlagen und kann sagen klappt wunderbar, keine kalten Fuesse halten ca. 2-3 Std je nach Einstellung. Es langen auch Sommerschuhe mit entsprechenden Uberzieher (Z.b. von Addias ex Bycl. fuer 19.99).
Das mit Socken Einlagen usw. hab ich auch alles ausprobiert, Null Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank FX25 (5. Dezember 2004)

Hatte auch jahrelang eiskalte Zehen im Winter. Liegt sicherlich primär an Fahrten bei fast jeder Temperatur und einer Länge von mind. 3 h. Einige werden die Ursache im "Warmduscher" sehen   . Egal, diese Jungs sind eben von Mutter Natur mit einer tollen inneren Wärme gesegnet und kennen unser Problem daher nicht.
Hier sind meine ersten Erfahrungen mit den Tschiboteilen


----------



## TimvonHof (9. Dezember 2004)

hab auch die tchiboheizer und bin damit immer so 1,2 bis 2 stunden unterwegs. die akkus hatte ich erst an den laschen der unterschenkelprotektoren und nun (nach einem tip) das kabel seitlich ausgeführt, also nicht an der ferse  was recht unbequem ist, und dann einmal um den knöchel und vorne auf die schuhe (schnürsenkel) geklippt. das geht einwandfrei. bin mit den heizern immer noch mit meinen sommerschuhen (vans) unterwegs, weil ich gar keine anderen zum biken habe   
neulich wollte ich mal ne wasserdurchfahrt wagen um zu sehen was die sohlen machen wenn sie nass werden, leider bin ich nicht durch die eisdecke gekommen - der test muss also warten


----------



## dingeling69 (27. Dezember 2004)

ave, 

habe mir heute ein herz (und kohle) genommen und investiert ... in den northwave celsius gtx (musste 145, euronen dafür hinlegen, aber es hat sich gelohnt ;-)))))

hatte immer beim biken ab ca. 3-4 grad plus nach 1,5 h fast erfrorene zehen - lockerer sitz des sommerschuhs plus dicke socke haben nichts geholfen ... aber heute erster test, nun, 2,5 biken bei ca. 0 grad - null problemo ;-)

habe einfach zu der mitgelieferten einlegesohle noch eine zweite einlegesohle hinzugefügt plus ein dicker socken, es war einfach himmlisch (warum habe ich eigentlich nicht schon früher investiert ?????)

salve - stefan


----------



## erlkönig (29. Dezember 2004)

hallo!
ich bin wohl der inbegriff wenn es um kalte füße geht. ich hab ständig kalte füße beim biken, zudem schlafen sie auch noch ein.
ich hab mir selber eine schuhheizung gebaut, mit heizfolie für pkw-aussenspiegel, ein paar alu-schuheinlagen, einem 7,2 ah akku, den ich ansonsten für`s nachtbiken benutze.
das ganze hab ich letzte woche bei -9 grad getestet und bin nach 3h mit mollig warmen füßen nach hause gekommen.
bilder davon gibt`s hier

http://rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de/technik/schuhheizung.html


----------



## XLOOSER (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo Erlkönig,
kannst du vieleicht noch ein paar genauere daten bzw. bestellnummern der verwendeten teil preisgeben. wäre super.


----------



## erlkönig (3. Januar 2005)

hallo und ein frohes neues jahr an alle.

hier hab ich mal die teileliste rausgeschrieben (alle bei Conrad oder Pollin):
- heizfolie best.nr. 189149-14  7,13 euro
- alublech best.nr. 297909-14   2,55 euro
- dimmerbausatz best.nr.   190194    22,95 euro
- akku 12 v/ 7 Ah best. nr.  250202-13   21,95
- gehäuse  best.nr.  522471   3,99 euro
- 1 paar Cinchstecker und Kupplungen
- 10 meter lautsprecherkabel
- 1 paar einseitig alukaschierte Einlegesohlen

das wars im großen und ganzen. wenn man will, kann man das poti nach außen führen, in ein separates kästchen einbauen und so die temperatur besser regeln.
viel spaß. sollte es jemand nachbauen, kann er mir mal eine mail schicken.

wie schon gesagt, ich bin mit den dingern 3,5 h bei -8 oder -9 grad gefahren, mit mollig warmen füßen.
ansonsten viele schöne kilometer für alle

www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de


----------



## XLOOSER (4. Januar 2005)

Danke, 
das hilft mir weiter. Ebenso an alle frohes neues Jahr.
MfG


----------

